# OOps, Pregnant. Do females get mean/protective?



## Bomber (Dec 20, 2010)

Abby got knocked up by Bomber before I could get her spayed. It wasnt planned but i'll deal with it. Reason I ask is when I grew up my parents bred Cocker Spaniels, she would get meaner than a wet hornet (and then some) when she gave birth and you couldnt get near her for at least a few days. We also bred our Great Dane and she was very nice and sweet, total opposite of the spaniel. 

I woke up Oct. 5th to my two GSD's hooked together. Shes pretty fat now, boobs are bigger, I just want to know if she'll turn mean. Currently shes very sweet and very nice. She rules the roost and is the dominant dog here. She barks at people when they come over and is sketchy but warms up pretty fast. 

*Please dont bash me, I know my dogs are not registered with the 3rd Reich nor did I play god and match the perfect chromosomes. I know the pups will be "knock-offs" but im not putting any Burberry logos on them so it will be ok. I dont know any history on these dogs so for all I know she might give birth to zombies?

Thanks.


----------



## Kwolf94 (May 4, 2012)

It just depends on the dog. Some might not tolerate anyone but their owners to come close, some might not tolerate _anything_ coming close. I suppose it truly depends on how much your dog trusts you, as to whether she will be mean or not. That's just what I think though. I have no experience with owning and caring for a pregnant dog.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We had a miniature Schnauzer who was kind of mean when she wasn't pregnant. When she was pregnant, she was very clingy to my mom and when she gave birth, was the LEAST attentive mother dog I have ever seen. I do think Abby's temperment will be obvious and you will be able to manage it/her.

Hey, lots of us were "oopses". It happens. They will be your puppies and you can choose what kind of homes you want them to go to. Keep us posted...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Hey, lots of us were "oopses". It happens. They will be your puppies and you can choose what kind of homes you want them to go to. Keep us posted...


Huh? US? Humans?? 

Has nothing to do with the overpopulation in shelters. To the OP...you should have had her spayed already, and once you let her get "knocked up" you should have taken her in that very week and had it done.
Curious where you "adopted" them from??
There's a lot of things that can go wrong and your cavalier attitude is...amazing to say the least...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It depends on the bitch. I have had good luck with my GSDs, they have all been awesome with me. I usually wait for 3-4 weeks after whelping before I let others come over.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I wonder how many of the puppies will make it past year 2 with the same owners....poorly bred german shepherds are a dime a dozen and come with all kinds of issues...many people dump them when the issues come up

good luck


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

On April 24th, you said you were having your female spayed right away. What happened?


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> On April 24th, you said you were having your female spayed right away. What happened?


That is a very good question...


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Please do a lot of studying about whelping a litter and have a plan in place to find homes for the pups when the litter arrives. Also, you probably need to make some financial arrangements if things don't go well with the pregnancy. Yes, some females can be very protective of their pups.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My females have never been an issue for me, but not great with other people for a few days after. Hopefully your female will be OK in case you need to help. I would also have a vet on call just in case there are issues.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We had one female, Della, that did not want me around the pups during whelping or for the first few days but she had absolutely no concerns at all with my husband. So for her pups he was the one who assisted with the whelping and care the first few days and I'd just sit outside the box and watch. No idea why she was that way.. maybe she just didn't want another bitch around.  But after 2-3 days she was fine with me as well as Tim. None of our other females have ever given either of us any problems at all, but they weren't too keen on strangers being near for the first week or so.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> No idea why she was that way.. maybe she just didn't want another bitch around.


LOL 

How did she let you know this Chris?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Looked me in the eye, lowered her head possessively over her pups, raised her lips and snarled. From a dog that was typically a "happy happy joy joy!" cuddlebug that was a pretty darned clear sign.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Bomber said:


> *Please dont bash me, I know my dogs are not registered with the 3rd Reich nor did I play god and match the perfect chromosomes. I know the pups will be "knock-offs" but im not putting any Burberry logos on them so it will be ok. I dont know any history on these dogs so for all I know she might give birth to zombies?


I don't find any humor in your last statement.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> Looked me in the eye, lowered her head possessively over her pups, raised her lips and snarled. From a dog that was typically a "happy happy joy joy!" cuddlebug that was a pretty darned clear sign.


So very interesting. Was it just her quirk or did you have any indication of this trait from her dam/daughters (if you have bred any daughters)?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I don't find any humor in your last statement.


I don't find the humor in any of it. It isn't a laughing matter to be careless about something like this. Off putting to say the least...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

qbchottu said:


> So very interesting. Was it just her quirk or did you have any indication of this trait from her dam/daughters (if you have bred any daughters)?


Mostly just a quirk. Never saw that in her dam or sisters (haven't bred any daughters). But also I'll admit that she and I butted heads on occasion, especially when one or both of us was stressed or hormonal, whereas she and Tim always got along fantastically. She was also a very, very devoted, attentive and protective mother. So take the mothering instinct, plus raging hormones in her and usual whelping day enduced stress and sleep deprivation in me, and top it off with the differences in her relationships with the two of us and while we didn't expect her to act that way, it sort of made sense when it did happen that dad got all happy face, smiles, and tail wags and I got the "stay away from my pups" attitude for a few days. After those first few days she lightened up and I got her usual sunny side too.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a Della son, and though we'll never know if he is the same in whelp as his Mom, I can attest to the 100% "Happy Happy Joy Joy" temperament.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dogs have me or no one, so they are out of luck if they don't want me near the puppies. But even the bitch I got from Germany days before whelping, was alright with me handling the pup from birth. 

Still, I think bitches who are rescued pregnant, change hands and don't have a chance to build trust might have a tougher time with trusting anyone near their puppies. 

Jenna likes to butt her nose into everything I am doing with a puppy. So after I dry the puppy off, and weigh it, I give it back until she is busy working with the second pup. Then I bring that one up, and put a bit of rick-rack on it. 

Really, my experience is that GSDs make awesome mothers. (Though I have heard of dams eating their puppies.) Usually it is best that we keep our hands off of them other than maybe weighing them twice a day, checking the rick rack to ensure it is not too tight, and maybe moving them to a back teat. 

The big thing is to not upset the bitch. 

I like to move the puppies into a small pet bed next to the whelping box when she starts turning around and dripping water, to keep them safe and dry while she is delivering the next pup. Some bitches though will immediately stop what they are doing and get all nosy about what is going on with their puppies. For those bitches, I leave the pups right in the box and they never step on them. Even in pain they are careful with the babies. 

Sometimes, they will leave a puppy born, and go back to the other puppies and lick them, In that case, I pick up the new pup and clean it off and try to get it going. Once that pup squeaks, she will be over to me and I will put it down for her to welcome. Otherwise, I let her work on the new pup and I wait for her to be satisfied with him before diverting her with another puppy or simply picking the puppy up, and doing my thing. 

If she is stressed, then everything is harder. Less is better if she is stressing. 

Your bitch is your first priority, not the puppies, not the people wanting to be a part of the whole thing, not prospective puppy buyers. Chris let Tim take #1 role because that is what the bitch wanted and she is the lady in charge. I have to just say, "I won't hurt your baby, I will give her right back." But I have never yet encountered one that gave me a clear warning to keep away. 

What is hard is when you have one that is simply not making it. And the bitch knows that you are getting anxious and she has her nose in there and everything you can do is not enough. If you do have to give up on one, then you have to smuggle it out of there and GSDs can count. But you cannot leave it in there, and you have to try to keep everyone's spirits up, because they pick up on everything. And she needs to get through the rest of the job. So, it's hard. 

They are smart though, and if they trust you, they will generally let you handle the puppies from the first, whether or not you had to take one away at some point. 

You have experience whelping so you'll probably be fine. No experience is the same though, good luck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> I have a Della son, and though we'll never know if he is the same in whelp as his Mom, I can attest to the 100% "Happy Happy Joy Joy" temperament.


:wub:


----------



## Bomber (Dec 20, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I wonder how many of the puppies will make it past year 2 with the same owners....poorly bred german shepherds are a dime a dozen and come with all kinds of issues...many people dump them when the issues come up
> 
> good luck


Its amazing how many pessimists are on this site. The only reason I can see people suggesting going to a breeder with papers to find a GSD is about money...and its obvious by the breeders that they want the money that's why they say dont buy a "poorly bred" GSD. Poorly bred? Im sorry, X-rays and tests will not be 100% certain that the pups will be perfect. In my area I looked for several months to find a GSD, they are not easy to come by at all, within 100 mile radius. Ones I called on were gone instantly. I know what my dog is, I dont need a piece of paper telling me... im sorry that is the most ridiculous thing I ever heard. Unless you are a breeder or into showing... the piece of paper is worthless and only ups the price of the dog. My dogs are family...papers or not. My male I could have pursued and got the papers but regardless hes still what he is....im not a breeder nor do I plan on making bank off some puppies. Also my "dime a dozen" dogs have no issues. A million dollar dog can develop the same issues a dime store dog can... unless you are god and can prevent that??? :wild: 



Stevenzachsmom said:


> On April 24th, you said you were having your female spayed right away. What happened?


She came in heat. 




robk said:


> Please do a lot of studying about whelping a litter and have a plan in place to find homes for the pups when the litter arrives. Also, you probably need to make some financial arrangements if things don't go well with the pregnancy. Yes, some females can be very protective of their pups.


Thank you for a straight answer.



Lilie said:


> I don't find any humor in your last statement.


Im sorry, I dont stress myself out about anything. Your interpretation of my post has nothing to do with the reality of it. 



qbchottu said:


> I don't find the humor in any of it. It isn't a laughing matter to be careless about something like this. Off putting to say the least...


Careless I am not, my dogs probably live a better life than most humans. I grew up on a farm... something like this is just another day.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

qbchottu said:


> I don't find the humor in any of it. It isn't a laughing matter to be careless about something like this. Off putting to say the least...


Sadly enough...


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ignorance is bliss. Carry on.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Unless you are a breeder or into showing... the piece of paper is worthless and only ups the price of the dog.


But you ARE breeding.

And your belief about reputable breeders could not be more off-base. For ethical breeders, papers and titles have nothing to do with money.

Also, your attitude about this whole thing is terrible, but it reminds me that there are a whole lot of people out there with the same attitude, and that's why the GSD as a breed is having so many problems.

With your disdain for the breed, I'm surprised you're even bothering to post on this forum.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bomber said:


> Its amazing how many pessimists are on this site. The only reason I can see people suggesting going to a breeder with papers to find a GSD is about money...and its obvious by the breeders that they want the money that's why they say dont buy a "poorly bred" GSD. Poorly bred? Im sorry, X-rays and tests will not be 100% certain that the pups will be perfect. In my area I looked for several months to find a GSD, they are not easy to come by at all, within 100 mile radius. Ones I called on were gone instantly. I know what my dog is, I dont need a piece of paper telling me... im sorry that is the most ridiculous thing I ever heard. Unless you are a breeder or into showing... the piece of paper is worthless and only ups the price of the dog. My dogs are family...papers or not. My male I could have pursued and got the papers but regardless* hes still what he is*....im not a breeder nor do I plan on making bank off some puppies. Also my "dime a dozen" dogs have no issues. A million dollar dog can develop the same issues a dime store dog can... unless you are god and can prevent that??? :wild:
> 
> She came in heat.
> 
> ...


Just another day at a shelter is a day before euth...have you volunteered at one to see all the oops pups that have turned into dogs that need loving homes? Or the dogs that fend for themselves living on the streets? 

I sure hope the whelp goes smoothly-your female remains healthy(in mind and body), you do right by these pups that are oops's and you will be very careful in who gets a puppy...or they will end up in a shelter or worse. By the way, YES you are a BREEDER!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah, we now know who keeps rescues (and shelters!) in business


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Bomber said:


> Its amazing how many pessimists are on this site. The only reason I can see people suggesting going to a breeder with papers to find a GSD is about money...and its obvious by the breeders that they want the money that's why they say dont buy a "poorly bred" GSD. Poorly bred? Im sorry, X-rays and tests will not be 100% certain that the pups will be perfect. In my area I looked for several months to find a GSD, they are not easy to come by at all, within 100 mile radius. Ones I called on were gone instantly. I know what my dog is, I dont need a piece of paper telling me... im sorry that is the most ridiculous thing I ever heard. Unless you are a breeder or into showing... the piece of paper is worthless and only ups the price of the dog. My dogs are family...papers or not. My male I could have pursued and got the papers but regardless hes still what he is....im not a breeder nor do I plan on making bank off some puppies. Also my "dime a dozen" dogs have no issues. A million dollar dog can develop the same issues a dime store dog can... unless you are god and can prevent that??? :wild:
> 
> 
> She came in heat.
> ...


Good luck with the puppies!! Hope everything goes well... I agree tho papers mean nothing a dog is the same with or without them...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

They are the same with or without papers...but then again, with well bred dogs, all those fancy schmancy titles and letters after their name _prove_ that the dogs being bred are healthy and temperamentally sound. 
Oddly enough, those silly little things are important to some folks...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I think those who dismiss pedigrees and titles don't understand what they are and what they mean.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She went into heat? Silly me. I had no idea that heat lasted for SEVEN months.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

> Its amazing how many pessimists are on this site. The only reason I can see people suggesting going to a breeder with papers to find a GSD is about money...and its obvious by the breeders that they want the money that's why they say dont buy a "poorly bred" GSD. Poorly bred? Im sorry, X-rays and tests will not be 100% certain that the pups will be perfect. In my area I looked for several months to find a GSD, they are not easy to come by at all, within 100 mile radius. Ones I called on were gone instantly. I know what my dog is, I dont need a piece of paper telling me... im sorry that is the most ridiculous thing I ever heard. Unless you are a breeder or into showing... the piece of paper is worthless and only ups the price of the dog. My dogs are family...papers or not. My male I could have pursued and got the papers but regardless hes still what he is....im not a breeder nor do I plan on making bank off some puppies. Also my "dime a dozen" dogs have no issues. A million dollar dog can develop the same issues a dime store dog can... unless you are god and can prevent that???


This reaction tells me this breeding was not an accident. How sad.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> This reaction tells me this breeding was not an accident. How sad.


My thoughts exactly. When I think of oops litters...I can't remember who it was, but someone on this site got a bitch from a breeder. The breeder had bought her to breed, but all attempts proved futile and it seemed the bitch was sterile, so she found her a home. It was a longshot and a huge shock when she wound up pregnant.

This seems like someone trying to justify the decision to breed their dogs.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well there are no such things as "oops" and the cavalier manner in which this was posted is quite probably a clue. 
If you "grew up on a farm", you already know how to create babies _and_ how to prevent such.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I think, in some (not most) circumstances, there are "oops" or accidental litters.

My grandpa had a cattle dog. When she came into her first heat, he locked her in the shed when the other dogs when out to work. A neighbor's bulldog literally CHEWED through the wall into the shed and bred her.

So, in some extreme circumstances, I do believe that there are accidental litters. I believe they're seldom purebred, though. That's too convenient.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Even then...a spay works wonders to keep the boys at bay 

And if you're honest about not wanting puppies most vets will perform a "pregnant spay" early on, some up to the delivery day. 
And breeders who experience an "oops" have the option to give their girls a shot (that makes conception impossible) I believe. Or last I knew, they did.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You can do a spay/abort. They will spay the bitch and humanely euthanize the puppies when they remove them.

The mismate shot is still around but has the potential for serious complications.

If you decide to whelp the pups I would recommend having them spayed/neutered before placing them in their new homes.

Your opinions on "papers" and breeders are just that - YOUR opinions.

The facts are completely different.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

The problem with breeding "blindly", by that I mean with now history of health or genetic or temperment defects is a breed like GSDs... who have TONS of these things, is very risky. I'm not one whos going to bash about this. I'm not a breeder or an expert. I have had backyard breeder dogs that were perfect and wonderful. Just be aware: GSDs as a breed have an extremely high risk of serious, painful, heart breaking health issues if you are not very careful. Your dogs can be perfectly beautiful and healthy, but carry a gene that will cause major pain and suffering in a good percentage of their pups, and break peoples hearts trying to help them. I don't think ANYONE who loves a GSD wants to contribute to these problems in the breed. (thats why people hit the warpath on this subject) Papers don't mean a thing... knowing the history of problems, be it healthwise or "mental" in the families of the dogs you are breeding means ALOT. I wish you luck. I had a couple litters in the long ago past... my bitch was fine with me being around, but anyone else the 1st couple weeks got too close and she would have KILLED them, so just pay attention to what your girl is telling you. Mine was not any different while pregnant (and got in a horrible fight with a Rottie protecting our kids just a week before whelp.. ) Make sure to read up on nutrition for preggers bitches


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

example:


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> example: Advanced Degenerative Myelopathy - YouTube


If that video doesn't wake people up, nothing will. And that is just ONE example.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Bomber said:


> Im sorry, I dont stress myself out about anything. Your interpretation of my post has nothing to do with the reality of it.


Your posts have made your reality very clear.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Well there are no such things as "oops" and the cavalier manner in which this was posted is quite probably a clue.
> If you "grew up on a farm", you already know how to create babies _and_ how to prevent such.


Exactly.

And I live on a farm - we still know how to keep the boys and girls separate


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> They are the same with or without papers...but then again, with well bred dogs, all those fancy schmancy titles and letters after their name _prove_ that the dogs being bred are healthy and temperamentally sound.
> Oddly enough, those silly little things are important to some folks...


Right there important to some folks and not important to others... I agree if you're a breeder it's important or if you're into showing your dog but if you just have a family dog and that's it they don't matter... And I'm not dismissing the titles and pedigrees and I'm not claiming I know everything cuz I don't but my dog is a good dog with or without them... Ppl make mistakes the OP is obviously coming here for help... It just seems some ppl take things to personal on this forum... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jd, you missed my point.
We have a very nice rescued/adopted GSD pup. At 6mos. he developed elbow dysplasia.
I'm willing to bet he came from a person just like the OP. Who decided that since GSDs are so "awesome" and "rare" that he should breed his dogs.
I mean heck! It's almost Christmas and that $4k you can make (at $400 per puppy x 10 puppies) will come in handy!

Problem is...they did not do health tests on the parents to see if they had any genetic issues. 
Thank GOD we just got Elbow dysplasia (which will take his life early and which has reduced his quality of life even at age 14 _MONTHS)_ and not temperament issues - another byproduct of backyard (poor) breeding practices.

Even if the parents _look_ okay, they can have health issues and temperament issues in their genetic makeup, which, when joined together, can create a whole litter full of genetic misfits. Allergies are becoming more and more common, because people don't study the genetics behind their own dogs' breedings. 

And if there's allergies in both "lines", then the puppies are sentenced to a life of misery. Just like with the elbows. Just like with the temperament issues. Just like with mega-esophagus. Just like with Hip dysplasia. 

Even a farmer knows those things. You choose the best of the best for breeding, you don't toss two animals together for the sake of producing for $$. You choose wisely and carefully. Farmers of all people know these things. As do _good_ breeders.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Jd414 said:


> Right there important to some folks and not important to others... I agree if you're a breeder it's important or if you're into showing your dog but if you just have a family dog and that's it they don't matter... And I'm not dismissing the titles and pedigrees and I'm not claiming I know everything cuz I don't but my dog is a good dog with or without them... *Ppl make mistakes* the OP is obviously coming here for help... It just seems some ppl take things to personal on this forum...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Mistakes/oops are when you have done everything possible to isolate a bitch in heat to _prevent_ an oops litter. That wasn't done in this case.

As far as taking it personal, in my case, yes it is personal. My dog is obviously a byb dog, owners clearly didn't give a darn and removed it from litter way to early and gave to a home that had no freakin clue what to do with a pup, much less one that didn't have a good start to begin with. I rescued a basket case. 

Some, like you, get lucky and get a wonderful dog. Way to many more end up with physical and behavioral problems, medical and training fees far beyond what many are willing to pay out. Dogs are being killed everyday just because some just won't take the time to do the necessary precautions.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Jd, you missed my point.
> We have a very nice rescued/adopted GSD pup. At 6mos. he developed elbow dysplasia.
> I'm willing to bet he came from a person just like the OP. Who decided that since GSDs are so "awesome" and "rare" that he should breed his dogs.
> I mean heck! It's almost Christmas and that $4k you can make (at $400 per puppy x 10 puppies) will come in handy!
> ...


I understand what your saying completely 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Perfect example of genes coming to surface: My pup is a long stock coat. Both his parents were short stock coats. He was one of two out of 11 puppies that were born LSC. You can't look at two dogs and "know" which genes will surface in each pup. Or if you see ALL the genes that could, because there's a ton of combinations! This is in simplest layman's terms because, well, because apparently there are people that didn't have access to science in school. :eyeroll:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Just the fact that someone states they rescued/adopted, then breeds the rescued/adopted dogs, is...suspect, because to me, to state you rescued/adopted implies you are bettering those dog's lives, not using them as money makers 

At the very least, out of supposed cluelessness (carelessness), you've perpetuated another litter of puppies onto the earth to quite possibly be given away or sold to less than stellar homes, and the puppies will wind up in shelters by the time they are a year of age, if not chained to a tree and sentenced to live there for the rest of their lives.

http://jcapl.org/puppy_overpop.pdf


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

If you have no desire to make money, no experience whelping, no idea about your own dog's health (I'm assuming your dogs aren't tested from what you're saying), then why don't you spay abort?

What reason is there to have puppies otherwise?

Poorly bred pups are much more likely to have health problems. And an inexperienced breeder won't know which puppies to place with which family, making them even more likely to end up at the shelter.

YES, I am pessimistic...because I got a german shepherd from someone just like you and I have been paying the consequences for two years now. It isn't fair to all the inexperienced dog owners that will get puppies from you....


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> What reason is there to have puppies otherwise?


Well, GSDs are as rare as hen's teeth, apparently, where the OP lives.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> At the very least, out of supposed cluelessness (carelessness), you've perpetuated another litter of puppies onto the earth to quite possibly be given away or sold to less than stellar homes, and the puppies will wind up in shelters by the time they are a year of age, if not chained to a tree and sentenced to live there for the rest of their lives.
> 
> http://jcapl.org/puppy_overpop.pdf


Sadly, even if the puppies produced by this bitch go to good homes, their offspring will continue the cycle over and over again.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

OP wanted this to happen. Said in April, the female would be spayed immediately. Now, she is saying she didn't spay, because the bitch went into heat. It is November. In all those months, she couldn't get the female spayed? I don't buy it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> OP wanted this to happen. Said in April, the female would be spayed immediately. Now, she is saying she didn't spay, because the bitch went into heat. It is November. In all those months, she couldn't get the female spayed? I don't buy it.


I don't think anyone does anymore. I sure don't. 

OP, spay abort. Best thing to do for these pups to avoid the "oops" litter and surely half of them ending up in shelters.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Agree. We've done a lot of spay/terminates. The bitch doesn't realize what she's missing and she's better off, as is your own pocket book should she need an emergency c-section. 
Call around as some vets are old fashioned and won't do them if they can "tell" she's pregnant.
Our vet we use most for that procedure sees firsthand daily the results of pet overpopulation and they'll do spay/terminate right up to the delivery date.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> I think those who dismiss pedigrees and titles don't understand what they are and what they mean.


I chose my Spirit very carefully. Pedigrees and titles gave me trust and confidence, tipping the scales if you will, that my dog would be sound and healthy and everything I was looking for in a German shepherd. And just as much as this, I could take pride in knowing that I was being responsible with the integrity of the breed.

Integrity of the breed and responsible breed ownership -- so many things to talk about on these topics. I'm not going to change the world. I can only do what I think is right and responsible, and be an example to as many as I can, which really isn't very many. And the world continues to turn.

Good luck with your puppies, place them well. This is, indeed, the other half of the equation with responsible breed ownership -- finding good, loving, forever homes for the puppies you bring into this world. Please put more care into this part than you put into the first part.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

> Please put more care into this part than you put into the first part.


:thumbup:


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I think the OP just wanted to stir up some dust...No one that reads this forum would post something that she knows people are so adamantly opposed...just my opinion


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Since less than a half dozen posts have actually addressed the OP's question and the rest are all the typical nastiness that tends to go with "oops" litter threads, I am closing this. 

-Admin


----------

